# Lenkrad verstauen



## sneJ12 (14. August 2004)

Hi Leute!
Ich hab vor mir ein Lenkrad zu holen, aber naja, ich überlege wo ich das dann immer wegpacken soll. Denn ich hab da jetzt nicht soviel platz, dass ich das da lassen kann.

Wo packt ihr euer Lenkrad hin?
Oder packt ihr euer überhaupt nicht weg?


mfg Jens


----------



## BEAST (14. August 2004)

Also ich leg meins immer aufs bett... und wenn ich schlafen will leg ichs auf den boden vorm PC.... und wenn ich an den PC will leg ichs wieder aufs bett.... usw....


----------



## Gender-Bender (16. August 2004)

BEAST am 14.08.2004 11:07 schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich leg meins immer aufs bett... und wenn ich schlafen will leg ichs auf den boden vorm PC.... und wenn ich an den PC will leg ichs wieder aufs bett.... usw....



Ich lege es immer neben den PC, so können PC und Lenkrad sich unterhalten und evtl kleine PCs und Lenkräder machen. ;9


----------



## BallzOfSteel (16. August 2004)

Meins kommt ganz klassisch in den Schrank neben dem PC. Das Rad wird nach unten gelegt, die Pedale daneben an die Rückwand gelehnt 

MfG


----------



## BEAST (16. August 2004)

BallzOfSteel am 16.08.2004 12:48 schrieb:
			
		

> Meins kommt ganz klassisch in den Schrank neben dem PC. Das Rad wird nach unten gelegt, die Pedale daneben an die Rückwand gelehnt
> 
> MfG



Die Pedale lass ich immer unterm schreibtisch... ist mir zu doof das ganze immer hervorzulupfen... zudem würden die überall anders wichtigen platz "verschwenden"


----------



## BallzOfSteel (16. August 2004)

BEAST am 16.08.2004 12:52 schrieb:
			
		

> BallzOfSteel am 16.08.2004 12:48 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ja, sicher. Kommt bei mir auch darauf an ob ich es bald wieder benutzen will oder nicht. Ist momentan nich der Fall also aus den Augen damit  

Sonst lass ich sie auch unterm Tisch, aber hab halt noch ne fetten Subwoofer da stehn, da wird der Platz schon ein bisschen eng.

MfG


----------

